# Advice about moving/schooling in Matakana/Warkworth Area



## leugs (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi there,
We are getting ready to relocate to NZ after having been expats for 11 years. We have lived in Auckland as partners but not with kids. Having done the city life in Auckland, we really want to live further out and have a lifestyle plot. Relatives in auckland are pushing for the north shore though, saying there are better schools. We have been to look at Matakana primary, Snells Beach Primary as well as Mahaurangi College over christmas. If any of you live in that area or have lived in the area or know people who do, could you give me some local knowledge of the schools and their reputation? Any issues to be aware of? We have four children (boy, aged 12, girl aged 9, girl aged 7 and girl aged 5). I think MC would fit my son, but it seemed a very 'boys school' and couldn't picture my girls attending there but we had a very superficial look and school wasn't in session.

Many thanks and I am very grateful for your time and helping us with such a big move!!!

Kind regards,
Lori


----------

